# W-Lan über eine Strecke von 2 km



## cRacKi (13. November 2003)

Hi !
Also ich wohne nicht in ner Stadt ! aufm Land !
Ich und ein kumpel wollen W-Lan machen ! wir sind ca. 2km voneinander entfernt ! Wir habe auch keinen direkten Sichtkontakt ! Also meine Frage !
Ist das möglich es einzurichten ? Welche Preise kommen da so auf mich zu ? Und wie ist die übertragungsrate von ihm zu mir ! Und können auch noch andere die in der nähe wohnen mitmachen ?

naja wenn da einer was weis ! dann meldet euch mal bitte !

danke  !
Freundlich Grüße 
cRacKi


----------



## Whizzly (13. November 2003)

Wer suchet, der findet 
immer erst die Suchfunktion bemühen, das dürfte ungefähr deinen Anforderungen entsprechen:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials132582.html 


schönen tag noch


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. November 2003)

Kannst vergessen. 
3COM behauptet mit seiner Building to Building-Bridge 10 km weit zu kommen. Aber ohne Sichtkontakt sind schon 500m nicht mehr drin. Hab mich bei denen extra informiert. 
Wireless LAN braucht aufgrund seiner Funkwellen Sichtkontakt (ausser auf relativ kurzen Strecken). Sehr schlecht für diese Wellen sind alle Objekte, die Wasser enthalten also zb. ein Wald.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Eyewitness (28. November 2003)

Besorgt Euch die Möglichkeit von zwei hohen Gebäuden und setzt dort optischen Richtfunk ein. Damit kommt ihr garantiert über die Strecke von 2 KM und einigen MBit Übertragungsrate. Vergeßt aber nicht, vorher im Lotto zu gewinnen.


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (28. November 2003)

Wenn ihr keinen direkten Sichtkontakt habt, kannste das eigendlich vergessen.
Es sei denn ihr habt jemanden oder mehrere zwischen euch wohnen bei denen ihr einen Access point als Bridge einsetzen könnt.

Bei einer Strecke von 2 KM bekommt ihr aber noch das Problem, dass ihr nur bei euch beiden Richtfunkantennen verwenden könnt. Für die bridges müssen gute undstrahlaussenantennen herhalten.

Bei unserem Netzwerk im Dorf verwenden wir drei D-Link 900AP+ als Multibridges mit stärkeren Aussenantennen. Die entfernungen die wir zurücklegen sind aber auch nicht so gross.
Von meinen Haus aus bis zu meinem Freund zu dem ich Sichtkontakt habe sind ed zungefähr 300 m. Von da aus zu dem zweiten Anschluss zu dem ich keinen Sichtkontakt habe, aber die erste Bridge, ungefähr 400 m.

Zu den Kosten.... die D-link ungefähr 100€, die externen antennen (Rundstrahler) ungefähr 40€.....

Mit Richtfunkantennen wird das ganze aber ein gutes Stück teuerer.....


----------

